# changer le compte Apple de l'iPod



## Itouch32 (30 Mai 2012)

Je possède un iPod touch 4g sous le compte de mes parents alors je voudrais savoir si je pouvait  changer le compte pour mètre le mien !!! Je vous remerci d'avance.!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------

j'ai oublier de dir, si c'est possible de garder toute mes information comme les application et les musique!?!?


----------



## Larme (30 Mai 2012)

Réglages/Store ?


----------



## Itouch32 (30 Mai 2012)

si c'était possible d'être un tou petit peu plus précis ce serai vraiment gentil!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------

j'ai trouver mais pourquoi il faut donner le numeero de carrée bancaire ?? Ça me gêne étant donné que je n'en possède pas !


----------



## Itouch32 (3 Juin 2012)

SVP aidez moi !!!!


----------

